# Sold Out?



## hogg (Oct 13, 2003)

Is it just me or is a lot of current production selling out quickly? Is it the time of year? Is it just where I am looking? I am finding myself lately expanding my horizons more and more and with little luck.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Might be due to the weather warming up and more people are back to smoking more cigars. I noticed that my B and M seems to have less sticks in the boxes on the shelf.


Stacey


----------



## nickhager_99 (Jan 22, 2006)

Warhorse545 said:


> Might be due to the weather warming up and more people are back to smoking more cigars. I noticed that my B and M seems to have less sticks in the boxes on the shelf.
> 
> Stacey


:tpd: I seem to be smoking a lil more now too. My B&M also wasnt as stocked as normal for awhile.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

if your an online shopper and in need of a srocked retailer, PM me 

but yeah, im down t one good retailer of 4, that still has a good stock


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

I've been noticing this for the past year and I don't think the weather has anything to do with it.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Two things I've noticed.

1) Inventory turnover at many retailers is now faster. They run out then more comes in.
2) There're more & more cigars coming on the market all the time, i.e. more vendors trying to establish new customers.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

One vendor has been out of ANYTHING Boli for a month now! It really sucks, but hey what can you do. Go ahead and start stocking up.


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

cvm4 said:


> I've been noticing this for the past year and I don't think the weather has anything to do with it.


i agree. i think it's because too many people hand out venders like candy.

bruce


----------



## hogg (Oct 13, 2003)

Yes, but I thought I saw in CA once (it was my friend's really) that production for (example) Cohiba Esplendido was something like 600,000 a year, while, in comparison, Opus X was 30,000. It seems to me the market can bear more buyers, and it would be good for everyone if distributed with care. Maybe we're just experiencing a slight boom/adjustment?


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

a while back there was a statement made by a vendor about a shortage

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=16531&highlight=supply+shortage


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Well right now since I am battling a cold I'm not smoking at all, and I'm starting to twitch.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> Well right now since I am battling a cold I'm not smoking at all, and I'm starting to twitch.


On the upside, twitching is cheaper than smoking


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

I think that alot of it has to do with the fact that people who get a source here suddenly become very empathetic of the other persons who were where they were a month or so before and give a sucker a break. Out goes the source exponentially and before you know it, a FOG can't get his Bolis anymore. That is part of it. Hurricanes last year do not affect this years cigars, they will affect next years cigars. (generally speaking) Truth is, every vendor experiences fluctuations both in stock and the ability to replenish stock. This exact post comes up every six months at CS. I am personally not all that worried, mostly cause I warned all of you to stock up last year and I warned you the year before too. The reason I warned you can be searched easily, but I personally stocked way up and will not even feel a ripple in the market. In fact, my entire stock is based on the end of the embargo ruining everything for years. BUT, I have made contact with my man in Havana again and I am about to get back in the saddle for a few months. Good luck suckers.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

well im trying to stock up OLS, but they all say our town has reached its yearly limit
and good lord if your getting back in the game, I imagine I will fell the shock waves over here when you have them delivered


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

recently the stock on the shelves in cuba is the best i have ever seen...not short of anything(plenty of 50 cabs too)and it seems to be getting older. cigars in cuba are moving pretty slow.

derrek


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Written in late March ........



> The harvest was almost a month late due to extremely wet weather caused by hurricanes in October and November. Most of the tobacco seedbeds in the key growing regions of the Vuelta Abajo were swept away in floods. The tobacco growers had to pick much later. And the weather in March had been dry, sunny and hot -- perfect for ripening tobacco leaves. The growers expect to harvest lots of strong tobacco this year, which will help to buttress blends.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

That has nothing to do with the current cigars on the shelves. It takes about 2 years to get from seed to cigar.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

etenpenny said:


> but they all say our town has reached its yearly limit.


Please tell me you are kidding?


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Please tell me you are kidding?


you know im kidding 
it must be a really tough week

sorry to scare you like that... I know some things you just dont joke about


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

dvickery said:


> recently the stock on the shelves in cuba is the best i have ever seen...not short of anything(plenty of 50 cabs too)and it seems to be getting older. cigars in cuba are moving pretty slow.
> 
> derrek


that's because of the price hike in cuba. a friend of mine goes there 3-4 times a year and in the last year or so he has not bothered to buy regular production cigars in cuba because prices online can be as cheap or sometimes cheaper.

bruce


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Hurry up and stock up on gas too. There is going to be a shortage.:mn 

Established market. Decades long production expertice. Increased anti smoking legislation and awareness.

Inventory will go up and down. Prices will just keep going up. If you want em and can afford them, you will find them and smoke them.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> If you want em and can afford them, you will find them and smoke them.


Only if you don't buy them all first Dave!


----------

